# [Portage]Emerge no funciona[abierto]

## Zagloj

Hola, acabo de comenzar a actualizar una antigua gentoo (de hace más de un año), he cambiado el perfil, he compilado un nuevo kernel y me encuentro que, tras compilar una serie de cosas, me da error en todos los ebuild (a la hora de compilar), he probado cualquiera, además hay una dependencia libXext que no se instala, y 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 No es capaz de saltarse ese paquete y seguir, si no que dice que hay dependencias incumplidas o algo similar, da error y listo, o bien dice esto mismo y que no hay nada que emerger.

 Agradecería cualquier ayuda, ciertamente, porque estoy casi a ciegas, no sé qué le ocurre a emerge.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

Pd El emerge --info por si sirve: http://www.dpaste.com/228179

----------

## JotaCE

Cual es el error que te da en la compilacion ?

----------

## Zagloj

El error que me da intentando instalar, o emerger, udev es el siguiente

http://dpaste.com/228207

Y a parte intentando instalar un paquete cualquiera me da el error 

http://dpaste.com/228210

Bueno, y gracias por adelantado por tu atención.

Pd: Si he podido por ejemplo actualizar el mutt, y el kernel fue compilado con genkernel -all.

Pd2: El error que me sale al hacer emerge --resume --skipfirst es el siguiente

http://dpaste.com/228217

----------

## Coghan

Repasa los elog con elogv, es probable que haya algún mensaje pidiendo que reconstruyas librerías con revdep-rebuild.

Lanza de todas formas revdep-rebuild con cada error que salga y poco a poco se irá saneando tu sistema.

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente no hayas hecho emerge --sync suele ser lo primero que hago cuando efectuo cambios en el sistema.

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias por las respuestas os comento, sobre revdep-rebuild, no era capaz de hacer nada, se tiraba una hora hasta determinar el orden de los paquetes y luego se hacía un lío y abortaba, emerge --resume --skipfirst me fallaba, sobre las librerías repasé y no encontré nada.

 Lo que hice fue con gcc-config poner la última de gcc instalada, además emerge baselayout y emerge openrc. Luego fui haciendo emerge -puDNtv world y eliminando paquetes que me decía que requerían qt:3, así hasta que al final me tiró una lista de 780 paquetes para actualizar (tras resolver unos bloqueos también) y, algún error, etc-update entre medias y ya va funcionando el emerge  --resume y el --skipfirst cuando me encuentro algún error. Ahora espero que se compile todo (quedan menos de 500 paquetes) y ya os cuento, parece que va mejor pues consiguió compilar sin problemas la libXext esa dichosa  :Very Happy: 

 Pd El emerge --sync es lo primero que hago, tengo un script para actualizar que me hace el sync, me actualiza el layman, luego el eix y luego -auDNtv world. Eso si, por lo que he visto tengo muchas WARNING para hacer revdep-rebuild luego a un montón de librerías, es que casi dos años no pasan en balde  :Laughing: 

----------

## Frostwarrior

Si vas a actualizar una version tan vieja, te recomiendo que antes de un world upgradees system. Asi le das prioridad a las herramientas fundamentales del sistema y de compilacion, y despues renovas lo demas.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Antes de compilar el system, intenta compilar, lo primero de todo, el nuevo portage (y las dependencias que tenga). Después el system, y por último el world

----------

## JotaCE

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Antes de compilar el system, intenta compilar, lo primero de todo, el nuevo portage (y las dependencias que tenga). Después el system, y por último el world

 

Sigue el consejo de pcmaster

actualiza portage antes que nada

```
localhost # emerge portage
```

Eso actualizara portage y todas sus dependencias.

----------

## upszot

hola..

  llego algo tarde, pero queria revizar los errores que te tira y los links que pusiste aparentemente ya caducaron...

 *Quote:*   

> Item not found
> 
> If you got here via a link to an older item, it has been purged from the database. To keep things around longer, check "Hold" when creating a new paste.
> 
> » New

  *Zagloj wrote:*   

> El error que me da intentando instalar, o emerger, udev es el siguiente
> 
> http://dpaste.com/228207
> 
> Y a parte intentando instalar un paquete cualquiera me da el error 
> ...

 

podrias subirlos de nuevo sin tiempo de espiración? 

gracias

----------

